# Application iOS "Airdrop" pour communiquer avec Mac osx lion



## stéphane83 (26 Juin 2011)

Salut,
Concernant la future fonction de partage Airdrop qui équipera le Finder de notre prochain système d'exploitation, pourront nous espérer de voir se développer des applications iPhone et iPad qui permettront d'utiliser ce système de partage?


----------

